# Anyone got an Autosleeper harmony they are looking to sell?



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Hi

Thought it worth a try. I am looking a for a 4 berth high top, with 4 seatbelted forward facing seats. Particularly keen on the Autosleeper Harmony due ti it's layout, but other vans considered. It needs to be suitable for 2 adults and 2 kids ( 5 and 7)

It needs to be in good condition and less than 10 yrs old with a reasonable mileage.

Any one looking to sell??

Here is in hope

matt


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Matt a friend is about to sell on here a Symbol diesel - think it is 02/03 - low mileage but know no more than that - he is due to go in hospital this week. If you are interested let me know and I will find out more 

carOL


----------



## MattS (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Carol

I think the Symbol has the sidebench and so only has one forward facing seat in the rear - no good for the kids!

Thanks anyway

Matt


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Have you tried these sites. Ebay. No don't shy away. I have just bought an a/s devon special in excellent condition inside and out with only 11200 miles on the clock. An oil and filter change at under 5000 miles and a full service at under 10000 miles plus a full habitation service last Sept.
I paid about £4000 below dealer prices but had to travel to Devon.
Went down alone on the train and drove the van home.

Preloved.co.uk. Usually a good selection. When looking for mine there was one with the layout you require, reg 2003 28000 miles for under £20000 on "On line motorhomes." There is also "motorhomes on line"
motorhomes4 you and selectacaravan. 
just google buy motorhomes for more.

if your budget demands a cheaper one David Fuller in Nottingham has a very good reputation and fairly well specialises in the smaller camper vans for prices ranging from £7000 to £17000

Hope this helps. Good luck in your search.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Symphony for sale on www.preloved.co.uk today
maggie


----------

